# Why is breakfast the most important meal when trying to gain weight?



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

As above. Seen it mentioned a few times and not sure why?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Because it sets your metabolism up for the day.

All of your meals are important - but it is particularly vital that you get some decent nutrition at the start of the day given that you've gone without food all night.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! 

Definitely time for me to increase my breakfast then I think. I'm currently having just a bowl of porridge with some whey protein powder and honey.

Would having a protein shake with full fat milk along with it be more beneficial?

I'd like to have the time to make scrambled eggs or something to be honest, but I really don't have the time in the morning.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Porridge with whey isn't necessarily bad... depends on the quantity.

There are lots of breakfast shakes you can have... throw in things like whey, eggs, oats etc... easy to get down


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

How does a raw egg taste in a shake? Can't say it sounds very appealing lol :huh:


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

cant really taste it when its mixed in with a protein shake. if drinking it by itself it can be a bit weird but you get used to it.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Cymru said:


> As above. Seen it mentioned a few times and not sure why?


I firmly disagree it is in the world of Bodybuilding. This is a concept born out of the wesetern diet of 9-5 lifestyles where people eat breakfast, dinner and an evening meal with massive gaps.

Blood sugar levels and as a result, concentration will be low if this '1 of 3' meals is missed and as a result, less calories consumed and a possible reduction in RMR

Now, what are the advantages to a Bodybuilder?

It halts what CAN BE a catabolic phase where the body has gone without food, so protein is number one here rather than carbs. Carbs are number one for joe public because they need energy for the day, a bodybuolder will eat in a couple of hours after this meal.

All meals are equally important for someone looking to esnure a positive nitrogen balance and breakfast need not be the most important if you train at 9pm, as long as you have enough amino acids and energy TO DO WHAT NEEDS DOING for that period of time its fine

Some BBers have shakes during the night, therefore reducing the requirement for this magic meal the western world call 'breakfast'

Its all about the big picture and ensuring a steady flow of nutrients throughout the times you need them

Many will argue, pre and PWO are more importnat as this is the time where the biggest catabolic to anabolic switch occurs, some may not opting for a steady flow theory.

Bottom line, if you work at 4pm and do fcuk all til 3pm, breakfast at 7am is not always going to be the most important meal

This theory of breaskfast being special is mass population stuff and based on the macro 'carbohydrates' and the requirement for energy to work a 9-5 job


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for that info ^^, very interesting.

I think I will add a protein shake at breakfast from now on though, I get very little calories & protein first thing in the morning.

Is it ok to prepare the shake at night and keep it in the fridge?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes its fine

I am not saying you dont need breakfast

I am saying you need a steady flow of protein through the day, carbohydrates to suit your lifestyle, training and goal and a range of fats to accompany meals


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok, great.

Reason I was asking really is because I've started my new diet plan to gain weight nearly 2 weeks ago and with the shakes alone I'm getting near 1000 extra calories a day than I did previously.

However, I don't seem to have gained even a pound in weight yet .. so I'm thinking more cals and protein at breakfast time would help. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

post your whole diet with times, portion size and foods on for people to look


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just spread your calories even throughout the day if your wanting/struggle to add weight. Drop a couple of whole eggs to each of your shakes throughout the day & that's a big calorific increase.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok here it is:

*7:30am* - Porridge with whey protein powder and honey

*11:00am* - Protein shake with full fat milk

*1:30pm* - Jacket potato with beans and tuna / Large tuna or chicken roll with mayo / Chicken and cheese rap / Chicken with rice (/ = different days) - along with a banana and something like Lucozade or other high calorie drink. Normally a pack of crisps too.

*3:30pm* - Protein shake with full fat milk

*6:30pm* - Protein shake with oats after a workout

*7:30pm* - whatever I get for dinner .. usually stuff like chicken and rice/pasta with various sauces, chili con carney with rice or baked potato, various pasta dishes (spag bol, lasagna etc!)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

stick is something for supper, cottage cheese or something


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't really like cottage cheese lol. Any alternatives?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

bah im all out! anything that has slow digesting protein.......

i believe milk is fairly high in Casein Protein

'As alluded to earlier, milk is comprised of two proteins: casein, which makes up 80% of milk protein, and whey, which comprises the other 20%. While whey is digested rapidly, casein interacts with acids in the stomach and precipitates, forming curds, causing casein protein to be digested rather slowly.'

LINK


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Drinking some milk shouldn't be a problem to be honest, really like it luckily


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Cymru said:


> Ok here it is:
> 
> *7:30am* - Porridge with whey protein powder and honey
> 
> ...


The diet is in need of a massive change

I havent seen or forgot how old you are but its not suitable

crisps

lucozade

full fat milk

75% of your protein from shakes

+

the odd good meal

Your intake should be based on:

lean red meat

whole eggs

oily fish

loits of veg

slow digesting carbohydrates

THEN

the bits to top it up like shakes and easy calories


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

What could you suggest for slow digesting carbohydrates?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Because you have fasted for the past 6-10 hours.

I always aim for a protein carb meal.

Wake up blend 4 bananas 300ml of lactase low fat milk strawberrys 2 actimel and that gives me around 800cals with close to 200 carb.

I then shower and come back and bang in my eggs and oatmeal i am not happy if i am not getting in 1500cals within one hour of waking when i am trying to grow:thumb:


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I will be honest here and say I'm absolutely crap at eating vegetables. I only have them with my Sunday dinner really.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Because you have fasted for the past 6-10 hours.
> 
> I always aim for a protein carb meal.
> 
> ...


now thats a shake and half, even reads tasty!

whats the texture like con?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Gains said:


> Lose the Lucozade and crisps- Lucozade is just empty calories and the crisps will contain saturated fat.
> 
> You need fibrous carbs too (broccoli, asparagus, carrot, sweetcorn, green beans, salad leaves etc). Your carbs are all starchy and unless you're taking vitamin supplements you could well be defficient in a number of vitamins and minerals based on the above diet.
> 
> ...


Agree on crisps, disagree on meals should be fibre rich. A few veggies are fine but when your bulking easy calories are fine and low GI carbs are a misconception anyhow


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Agree on crisps, disagree on meals should be fibre rich. A few veggies are fine but when your bulking easy calories are fine and low GI carbs are a misconception anyhow


Why would you say low GI carbs are a misconception ? Not disagreeing, just interested.

Oh and I would say that diet is pretty awful !!!

If you really need shakes that often through the day try one I use. 3 oatabix, peanut butter, flaxseed powder, whey, milk then top rest with water. I use whey and milk to get me to desired protein and calorie level. Tastes brilliant but I cant have them anymore as I'm keto'd up !


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Go get a bowl of table sugar then you have a high carb

Go add a lb of cooking lard to that and you have a low GI food

Possibly THE least ideal food combo for a good body composition yet would make it onto the low GI scale...


----------

